# mt Vernon trail accidents 8/11/08



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

heading south bound after humpback bridge to go under 14st bridge.

pretty busy evening on the trail.

one rider riding his bike with left arm out holding another bike which was rolling along..OK - interesting evening ahead!

indeed it was - under 14st bridge - about 5-6 cycists off to the side, as a rider was down with a knee injury? someone was holding a towel on his knee.

at gravelly point - a ~20 yr old had a bloodied elbow and was walking his bike.

/rant on

SLOW DOWN ALL YOU CRAZY NUTS. THE TRAILS WAS PROBABLY the 2nd BUSIEST I'VE SEEN THIS YEAR on my M-W-F commutes.

IF THE TRAIL IS BUSY TAKE IT EASY AND QUIT SPEEDING AROUND EVERYONE.

/rant off


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

bas said:


> ....SLOW DOWN ALL YOU CRAZY NUTS....


Amen!

Miss M and I ride the MVT 5 days a week from the 14th Street Bridge to the Key Bridge.

Self preservation mode is the only way to survive the madness.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

is there a speed limit on the trail?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

capt_phun said:


> is there a speed limit on the trail?


at the bridge going south on the north end from the island it says 10 or 15 mph?..

but in general - no

they did have radar sign up last year.. and it had 10 mph limit. i have a post some where with a picture.

found post: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=97854

it's just when the trail is crowded - and the newbs are out - it isn't possible to consistently go fast.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

bas said:


> at the bridge going south on the north end from the island it says 10 or 15 mph?..
> 
> but in general - no
> 
> ...


My interpretation of that sign has always been that the speed limit is for the bridge only. (I do like seeing people skid when turning on the bridge while it is wet). On the other hand, some states have laws for MUTs with a default speed limit when none is posted, similar to the laws stating the speed limit on roads when there isn't one posted.

Not that it matters. I have yet to see any enforcement of the 15mph on the MD part of the Capital Crescent despite the amount of hype about how they would be stopping people and giving them tickets.


----------

